# Am I a hoarder



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Dear collectors and fellow hoarders I recently was accused of being a hoarder by a non collector. Is it my fault I need more is it my fault 300 plus loose and numerous packaged and other is not enough. Why why do I need more because if I don't get them first some one else will .I was cleaning out my storage room and came across a bunch of sets I forgot for years. 
Hello my name is Vince and I don't have a problem you do .


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Are you a hoarder, of course not, Hoadre's keep worthless junk, you as a collector have a swwweeet slot car collection, I someone cant see the value in your collection, they obviously are of a lesser social stature. 

Please feel free to send several cars my way for the awesome advice 

Boosted


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Dear collectors and fellow hoarders I recently was accused of being a hoarder by a non collector. Is it my fault I need more is it my fault 300 plus loose and numerous packaged and other is not enough. Why why do I need more because if I don't get them first some one else will .I was cleaning out my storage room and came across a bunch of sets I forgot for years.
> Hello my name is Vince and I don't have a problem you f$;k/ do .


[email protected] 4 [email protected]


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

There are different reactions from collectors and non-collectors when they see a massive collection. They ask 3 questions. The first one is the same.

Non-Collector:

Where did you get all this stuff?
How much have you spent on this?
Is it possible to sell it to get your money back? (so you could spend it on something they would approve of)

Collector:

Where did you get all this stuff?
Is there more where this came from?
Can you get some for me?


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

blue55conv said:


> There are different reactions from collectors and non-collectors when they see a massive collection. They ask 3 questions. The first one is the same.
> 
> Non-Collector:
> 
> ...



+1 on the above. :thumbsup:

There are a number of collectors here in my area so we all get it. Good for you! What sets did you just find?

Tom


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I am neither one of those two terms. I am an avid slot car fan. I need to have as many representations of cars as I can find to seem right. I am not going to run out and buy more as I have 300 + maybe a few more. However, I did not turn down the set and its cars or the Pit box that was dropped off at my house over the weekend. Maybe I am pushing 350 at this point. Still I needed the Ferrari, Did not have that one.


Rob


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

300? Why you are just getting started. The great thing is the basic small storage tub (depending upon your definition of small) can probably hold 500? I do know the 10 gallon tubs hold about 40 1/32 cars. So, it's time I sold those and moved in like 1,400 more tjets! LOL.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

super8man said:


> 300? Why you are just getting started. The great thing is the basic small storage tub (depending upon your definition of small) can probably hold 500? I do know the 10 gallon tubs hold about 40 1/32 cars. So, it's time I sold those and moved in like 1,400 more tjets! LOL.


am I hearing; "!/32 slot cars For $$ Sale $$ ???? :freak: :drunk:

my "Next" Cave plan, taking inventory of how many & what MFG's....
..."THEN", and only "Then"... "Which" models.... :thumbsup:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't know from hoardin .....
but, I have at least a hundred willys bodies !
and a 1970 Xmas eve NOS case to put em on


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

It's not hoarding if your stuff is cool.


----------



## sizzlerjoe (Nov 21, 2009)

*hoarder ?*

I bought display cases for my collection, so as to not have them kept in the dark.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

LOL, yeah, I have some 1/32 cars that one day should be sold...I collected a lot of Slot It Group C cars (aka Porsche 962 and 956) along with the old Fly 917K cars. I have been enjoying collected tjets of late and since I am all tooled up for Fray racing, it only makes sense to want to tune tjets. My AFX cars as they are a little less magical compared to the original tjets. But I enjoy them all the same.


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

I only consider it hoarding if you have multiples of the exact same car. Having one of every color Charger Stock Car is collecting. Having 20 identical butterscotch Chargers is hoarding.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I must be hoarding '55 Bel Airs and '57 Nomads, not to mention Willy's and AP Vettes. Although none are completely Identical, and that is my out I guess...


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Question is
"Am I a hoarder"? 

Answer is
We'll I hope so


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Only 300+????? You're a "Piker" by my reckoning. I have upwards of 2000 HO slot cars and a few hundred 1/32nd


----------



## Lummox (May 26, 2007)

Collecting is just a nicer word for hoarding, no matter how nice or neatly displayed the items are.

It's also a passion, which is a good thing to have.

There are plenty of unstable hoarders, their lives taken over by certain sorts of material objects like old newspapers and cats.


----------



## stanmax (Jun 23, 2016)

Dear All:

Hoarder? At 300? Nahhh...................................

I been collecting since 1963 (born 1958) but since I started to have my first thoughts these were oriented towards vehicles,be it buses (my favorite),police cars,cars and all of the other vehicles (non exceptions).

That being said,according with some recent calculations I made I am south of 18,000 units and 48 hours ago I found a model I wanted since 1985:the 1979 Dodge Saint Regis (which is being printed in 3D for me). 

My family never approved of it;my mom and two Uncles were supporters.Most people - coworkers - would go,oh a collector but they would never understand why I would pay $10.00 (in the 1990's) for an 1/87 scale Busch Chevrolet Caprice until I would show them that despite the size,the details were all there and these were composed of at least 15 separate pieces,hence more tooling and pieces more money.

The new owner of my apartment unit (I been there since 1979) is going nuts with what I have but since is well organized and I own at least five fire extinguishers (never got a fire,but still) relaxed him but he never said hoarder,either.

The last time I heard this word was on a TV Cable Show where the producers were classifying the collectors as hoarders - people listen,people say.But is not the truth as collections mostly have a theme and they are a little world teaching strangers about a particular subject.I never been called one,but even so I will not pay attention and will consider the individual calling me that an uninformed person.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

jeffaary said:


> I only consider it hoarding if you have multiples of the exact same car. Having one of every color Charger Stock Car is collecting. Having 20 identical butterscotch Chargers is hoarding.


Guilty as charged...will just have to live with my shame...RM


----------

